# Kubota L245 oil pressure light



## campbell8300

I've got an L245 and the oil pressure light stays on (since acquiring the tractor 2-weeks ago). Oil level is good. I didn't see a pressure switch in the wiring diagram. (?) I will check the pressure according to the service manual. Anyone already been down this road? Any hints? The suspense is killing me.


----------



## campbell8300

I found the oil pressure switch. It was just above the starter tucked in nicely between the starter housing and exhaust manifold. I hope this thing doesn't go out too often as getting it out was a challenge. I removed the signal wire and could turn the light on/off; so it appears I can rule out a wiring issue.
Switch in hand, and with a voltmeter attached, I checked for continuity. I ran an air gun near the port end and could get the switch to actuate. Looks as if I can check off the switch as well.
Next I'll thread in a pressure gauge and see what kind of pressure I'm getting. Service manual says I should be getting around 14 psi @ 600 rpm. The threads on the switch appear to be 1/8"-27 npt or something close. I've got an old cylinder compression gauge which, as luck would have it, also appears to have 1/8"-27 npt threads. Plan to check it out this evening.


----------



## campbell8300

*oil pressure check*

I threaded a pressure gauge into the oil galley in the block. Started it up and it read about 15 psi (kind of hard to tell as my gauge was way out of range). The service manual indicates the pressure should climb to 40 - 50 psi as the speed gets up to 2800 rpm. I ran it up to about 2k and the pressure didn't change. Stayed at 15 psi. 
Hmmmm.


----------



## campbell8300

*cleaning day; more oddities*

Decided to perform a serious external engine cleaning. Not sure when the last time this was done (if ever). There was a significant accumulation of oily sludge right on top of the lower radiator hose. Pressure washed engine.

Came out next day and noticed oil was weeping out from under the alternator mount. (Hadn't started engine yet). I removed the mount and found the pocket underneath full of oil and some water. (?) I'm not familiar enough with this engine to know if this is "usual and customary". The water may likely be from the power washer, but the oil was completely filling this pocket and actually ran out when I took the cover off. I checked the parts list and it does not show a gasket for this joint. Curious.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Are you managing to get it figured out?


----------



## campbell8300

*Time to get dirty*

Ok, after much research, I've learned there are two small plugs (item 5 in attached image), one on either end of the camshaft. Due to a design flaw, these can / do come loose. Once that happens, oil pressure drops. Replacement plugs are available and can be installed with modern sealant compared to welding which the Kubota TSB describes (1979 way of doing things). The TSB is #79-07. 

At this point, I am proceeding in removal of the gearcase.


----------



## gamebird

Thank you John, that is what I am thinking... Still a major tear down for a 30 cent part. Not cool
Wonder if, one did come out, it could be found in the oil pan too varify that is the problem??????


----------



## farmertim

Guys that is singularly one of the best postings I have seen for troubleshooting.
You have identified the probl em and the corrective action and all with pictures, good one to keep in the reference library!!
Cheers.
:aussie:


----------



## kgandgwatts

I have a similar problem and am in the process of tearing down. One question, I'm not clear how to lift the front of the engine to remove the pulley and case. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## gamebird

Finally fixed my tractor.... Had to remove front axle to get to the timing cover. As suspected the gallery plug in the front of the crankshaft was blown out. Several hours of work and a $3.95 gallery plug installed with Red Threadlock, 1600 lbs pressure did the trick. Hopeng the rear plug does not blow. Much bigger job for such a little part. Thanks to everyone for their comments and photos.


----------



## chogg

1600 lbs of pressure? I guess that is what was required with a press to press the plug in to the camshaft?


----------



## gamebird

Chogg, No, No, = I used red Thread Lock that will withstand 1600 pounds of pressure before it will come out. The gallery plug slides in very easily and then you stake it in with a drift punch which expands it in the bored hole. I coated the plug with Red Locktite before the install.


----------



## aeb793

*kubota L245 oil pressure*

I bought an L 245. After a few days I decided to install an oil pressure gauge. My son came to visit and he thought the valve train was louder than it should be. I am 70 and my hearing isn't as good as it used to be. The needle barely came off the first mark. I called the guy that I bought it from and he said that he had bought it at auction for resale. I could see that he wasn't going to be any help. I just put it down as a bad deal. I started looking online to get some ideas of how to fix it. I came across this site as a visitor. If I hadn't found it I would have had no idea of this cam problem. I got the drive shaft out and the front end off (4x4) and had to make a socket to fit the crank nut. The impact wrench brought the nut right off. I could see how hard it would be to get off without it. Removed the timing case and sure enough the cam had a hole in the end of it. Machined a plug on my lathe and welded it on with a nickel rod at 8o amps. Looked ok to me. It didn't take but a couple second to weld it. No on long enough to put heat into the gear. I forgot to say that when I installed the gauge I noticed that there was a new sending unit for the oil, but it wasn't hooked up. Mainly want to thank all those who contributed to this information. Who said that you cannot teach an old dog new tricks. This computer is amazing. I am the one who told my wife that I wasn't interested in a computer when she said she wanted to get one. She told me about how to find used tractors on it and became interested.


----------



## guido_conti

Very informative


----------



## Tom D.

gamebird said:


> Finally fixed my tractor.... Had to remove front axle to get to the timing cover. As suspected the gallery plug in the front of the crankshaft was blown out. Several hours of work and a $3.95 gallery plug installed with Red Threadlock, 1600 lbs pressure did the trick. Hopeng the rear plug does not blow. Much bigger job for such a little part. Thanks to everyone for their comments and photos.


Curious about the gallery plug. Looking at my parts diagram, they have 2 parts listed for the #5 labelled camshaft diagram: 15221-33630 labelled Plug, pin, and 15521-93610 labelled screw, set. Seems like the pin pug would be right, but the video quoted above shows that the guy bought what he thought was the right pin and it turned out to be a cover locating pin. What did you find?


----------

